

Woman finds lost iPhone- police kick down her door - olegious
http://www.pressdemocrat.com/article/20111027/ARTICLES/111029570/1350?Title=Painful-lesson-Don-t-mess-with-a-lost-iPhone

======
rachelbythebay
It's all about intent. If you find a phone in Kohl's, bring it to the customer
service desk. Don't take it out of the store!

It's amazing just how well the "Find my iPhone" service works. I listened to
Santa Clara PD chase a purse snatcher in a stolen car all the way into the
southeast side of San Jose. Then they followed the actual phone (inside the
purse) as one of the suspects made off on foot.

Long story short, arrests were made, and both the purse and the phone were
recovered not long after the whole thing started. I'm surprised Apple doesn't
use this angle in some way.

~~~
pavel_lishin
> I'm surprised Apple doesn't use this angle in some way.

There would probably be privacy implications.

------
willidiots
"She didn't know how to answer it"

Yeah, I have a lot of trouble understanding "SLIDE TO ANSWER" too.

~~~
qq66
To give her the benefit of the doubt, my mom still fails to answer my iPhone
when it's near her about 1 in 2 times. The sliding motion is not as effortless
for people who did not grow up on videogames.

------
pavel_lishin
So, she took it home instead of returning it to the lost and found, and then
ignored incoming calls - which you do not have to unlock the phone in order to
answer - and ignored the police when they knocked on her door.

Yeah, I'm sure she and her son were going to track down the owner and return
it.

